# Bauza Jaguar Cigar Review - Bauza, the other Fuente



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bauza is an ancient Cuban brand who's international production was halted during the centralization of the Cuban cigar industry under Fidel Castro....

Read the full review here: Bauza Jaguar Cigar Review - Bauza, the other Fuente


----------

